# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Kur Do Te dale Iphone 7 ne shtijee ??

## visar123

A mund te me tregoni se ur del Iphone 7 ne shitje ??

----------


## bledar Topi

Iphone 7 ka dale ne shitje me date 16 Shtator 2016. Se shpejti presim te dale ne shitje telefoni iphone 8

----------

